# Couple of problems with newly dirted tank



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, so I have a newly dirte 10 gallon tank I set up about a month ago. 

SO far there are no fish, just plants and they have all been growing pretty well. The tank seems to be cycled as after the first 2-3 weeks, the ammonia readings and nitrite readings have now dropped to zero. I have not added any sort of fertilizers or food or anything to the tank, just the dirt. 

The problem is i have tons of little worms ll over the glass ( planaria?), and also a ton of tiny little fixed white dots. They are very small, as if you were to dot them on with the tip of a pencil. When i go to rub them off, they are sort of hard and stuck pretty good. 

From a little research online, I found snail eggs can be white dots on the glass, but the ones in my tank seem much smaller then the pictures I have seen online. I have had maybe 5-10 snails I have seen in the tank though in the month it has been running that I have killed. I have also seen tiny little shrimp like creatures scurrying around the gravel, possibly copepods or something similar. 

Anyway, how do I control the outbreak of these planaria and white spots? I wnt to get rid of them before I dd any fish. 

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you using any type of food source for cycling? Planeria is usually caused by over feeding. The other critters probably came in with the plants. My only suggestion is to do lots of water changes and vac the substrate if you can.


----------



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope, absolutely nothing has been added to the tank except diy co2. Could it be something else besides planaria? It is tiny clearish white wormy things. I have done probably 10 water changes in the month it has been set up. I heard it was necessary to do a lot with a newly dirted tank.


----------

